# Kogel Bearings - any experience?



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking to replace my clicking OSBB with something else. Currently, 14ish month old bike on 2nd bb. The first BB lasted about 10 months. In mid-July, LBS epoxied new bb in with specialized supplied epoxy. The replacement started intermittent clicking several weeks later. Now clicking occurs on nearly every left pedal stroke. 

I am about ready to go with c-bear. In trying to figure out how to contact them, I stumbled on a Bike rumor post that said Ard Kessels of Sprocket Scientists was the US distributor of c-bear. The Sprocket Scientists link guides you to Kogel bearings (here). They appear to be substantially similar to c-bear offerings. 

Tried googling around and searching RBR, but I didn't find much. 

We all know press fit sucks, just trying to find a functional band aid. 

Anyone have experience/comments on Kogel bearing bottom bracket?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

crit_boy said:


> We all know press fit sucks, just trying to find a functional band aid.


Better than a band aid...
https://praxiscycles.com/conversion-bb/


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Should have stated for 30 mm.

Praxis requires purchasing a new crankset. 

I would like to keep with 30 mm (vs 24 mm or gxp conversion) just b/c it is there already. 

Really wondering whether kogels are just stolen/rebranded c-bear and if anyone has tried them. Seems odd that alleged c-bear us distributer no longer sells cbear, but does sell remarkably similar looking products.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can get all-steel 6806 bearings for about $15 each, and hybrid ceramic (ceramic balls) like those expensive boutique bearings for about $25 each. Enduro and VXB sell them.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess my op was not specific enough. I am looking for a replacement Bb for a carbon osbb with 30 mm crank spindle. I am aware of conversions/replacements from praxis, c-bear, and wheels manufacturing. I was looking for info about kogel bearing's replacement bottom brackets - particularly with osbb, but any experience with kogel would be helpful. 

I don't think the actual bearings in my current bb are clicking. I think the delrin sleeves that form the interface between the bearings and the Bb shell move ever so slightly in the osbb shell (or the bearings move in the sleeves). That very slight movement causes noise. As such, I want something that is not a delrin sleeve pressed into my frame, e.g c-bear, etc.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah, ok.

I hope the shop did not use epoxy. That will make the bearings or inserts hard (or impossible!) to remove. I think the normal stuff to use is a gap filler like Loctite 642, with primer (I forget the Loctite number). The typical blue thread locker won't work.

You could try removing and installing the parts again with the Locktite applied per Locktite directions. I've found that many shop mechanics don't follow directions on more complex stuff like this.

If you have not checked them make sure that the crank arm, chainring bolts etc are torqued to spec. I had a clicking left side on my PF30 BB mtb and it was the crank arm loose. My bad for not checking all the bolts on this used bike.


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> I want something that is not a delrin sleeve pressed into my frame, e.g c-bear, etc.


@crit_boy C-bear can be reached at [email protected]. I can asssure you that you will not be disappointed with your choice in c-bear. Plus we have a simple 2 year NO “and/or/if/then” warranty. Good things inspired “remarkably similar looking products”. We cannot cross the ocean so quickly but good things are worth waiting for. C-bear has been in business going on 7th year, our bb have held up to testing like André Greipel since 2009.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> I hope the shop did not use epoxy. That will make the bearings or inserts hard (or impossible!) to remove. I think the normal stuff to use is a gap filler like Loctite 642, with primer (I forget the Loctite number). The typical blue thread locker won't work.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, the specialized instructions actually specify a certain loctite epoxy for the cups. Probably one of the iterations before they gave up and redesigned it with a metal insert.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's fairly common for clicking to be caused by the crank spindle moving inside the inner race. I use some thick moly filled grease between the spindles and inner races when assembling press fit BBs. It may or may not solve your problem.

Also, most of these cranksets are arranged such that they funnel water and grit into the seal lips. I find that periodically adding grease to the bearings greatly extends their life by helping to exclude water and grit. I do it with the new bearings and every few thousand miles.


----------



## kogel bearings (Nov 18, 2014)

crit_boy,

I hope you do not mind me stepping into this thread. We have been a distributor of C-Bear products but separated from them at the beginning of this year. It was just impossible for us to build up a healthy business relationship with this company.

We still have most of their products in stock and are willing to selling it all at discount if you are interested. Have a look on ebay, or send us a message if you do not find the product you are looking for.

With Kogel Bearings we made a few tweaks to the bearings and fixed some quality issues in the cups to bring you a next level product. If you have any questions, please reach out via [email protected]. We are here to support.

We have been getting very good reviews, please have a look at these links, the first one is from Helen Wyman, who is pushing our products through a hard winter in Belgian Cyclocross, the second is a long term test, currently being executed in the Chicago Cross Cup.



best regards, 
Ard Kessels
phone: 915.777.5666


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*c-bear diff. fundamentals*

Ard, despite your trying to copy everything c-bear (no, not everything, you have not offered the same 2 year NO “and/or//if/then” warranty), can you not compete without resorting to deflammatory statement ?! That is one of the core differences between the 2 companies. 

You claim you want to rid all c-bear products. Provide the list, courier will be at your door, full refund guarantee. 

Aria from 
c-bear.com


----------



## kogel bearings (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Aria, 

I made the offer to buy back the c-bear products several times, but you were not interested. 

I think mud-slinging on a public forum is not the best method of communication. Let's continue this conversation privately. I will follow up with you.

Best,
Ard


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*c-bear core differences*

Ard, C-bear have not slinged any mud at you. Got your email, 2 email replies now, still received no list, never has. If you truly want to discuss privately, there is no need for your last posting, is there? List pls. Aria from c-bear.com


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I know nothing about the spat between Ard and C-bear, but I have a Kogel bb for OSBB/BB30 cranks and I really like it. Quiet and smooth.
I am thinking it will not eat bearings like the delrin cups that come with a Specialized frame.


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*c-bear is the core*

Hi, bootsie_cat: 

Thank you for sharing your experience here, Ard is lucky to have a vocal user like you. This is afterall what this forum is about. May I ask how much mileage have you put on it, since when? 

Are you aware 
C-BEAR has specific designed OSBB (61)-BB30 bottom bracket: Truly no loose pieces ! + changes in your pocket. 
119euro = 148usd (truly no loose adds-on) at today's exchange vs Kogel 189.99usd

If the site is current, based on the photo there Kogel osbb-bb30 is an adaptation of PF30 +2 spacers, which looks alarmingly similar to C-bear PF30 









Here is a photo showing C-BEAR OSBB-BB30 (the one without sleeve – sleeve could be supplied for those with electronic shifting). C-BEAR osbb-bb30 bottom bracket has a thicker lip – a custom design to fit specifically for osbb-bb30 in mind, therefore truly eliminating any loose unnecessary parts, no spacers as required with kogel.

In reponse to your statement about use of alumin. vs delrin. C-bear very early on (about 2011- 2012), determine and believe aluminium cups are the way to go when most of the options at the time are still very much an array of delrin only choices (c-bear took the risks and the lead) . C-bear is the first long term silencing solution to OSBB carbon frame + campagnolo since early 2012 already. This forum has heavily discussed this and to this day c-bear remains a silencing once-and-for-all solution. C-bear did not offer these products by merely tweaking – another core difference. 

The fundamental is the core remains C-BEAR.


----------



## holsen (Mar 28, 2012)

Ordered mine (Italian Thread GPX for SRAM) on Saturday and was blown away at how fast it was dispatched and delivered - 2 days. But more importantly it installed perfectly in just a couple of minutes and is buttery & silky smooth and oooh sooo quiet. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Hawk Racing bearings have been brilliant in my Time frame.


----------

